# How to affix Scare Crow Vampire Teeth?



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I bought Scare Crow Vampire Teeth and I want to know how do I affix them to my teeth. Would I use Effident or something?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

no that efferdent is to clean teeth..
If that is what they say to use then here are a couple 
poli-grip
fix-a- dent
sea bond

where did you get those?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

If you have the same ones I got last year (in a coffin shaped box) there are a couple of pills with a resin powder and a tube of a solvent underneath. There should be directions on the back of the box/package. If you didn't keep the packaging then check the manufacturers website.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I would think getting them ON is not the problem. It's usually the "off" part that is hard.

5


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

Iam laffin hereee!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Spooky is correct.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Good thing I'm still young enough to not know the difference between Effident and PolyGrip At least I know the difference between Pepto Bismol and Preparation H. 
I never thought to look under the foam. Everything is there. Thanks.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

whats next?...how to put on adult diapers?


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Lmao!!!


----------

